# Duplicate New Recordings ?



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the 722k timer set to record only new episodes of Haven on SyFy, which it has been doing. But when I looked last night it is also going to record the repeat 2 hours later. This duplicate shows up for this week & next.

I checked the guide & it also indicates this. And the guide does not state New for the repeat.

I deleted the timer & re-enter the program & it still shows up twice.

I realize it's easy to delete or ignore it, but I'm going on vacation in a few weeks & need all the recording capacity I can get, and recording duplicates works against this. If it just started doing this with one program my concern other programs may start doing it. 

Any idea why this happening?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

When the N/A appears in either the Episode Number or Year the event will record. It's better to record a duplicate than to miss an episode.


----------



## lhemmerich (Nov 12, 2009)

I had that happen on several show
The way to get around it is to use the MANUAL setting for the time..that way it will record the 6pm show and not the 8 pm show I assume the show comes on at the same time each week


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Kent Taylor said:


> When the N/A appears in either the Episode Number or Year the event will record. It's better to record a duplicate than to miss an episode.


Thanks,

Yep, that's it. The year was N/A.

I agree it's better to record a duplicate. This just started happening and I'd hate for it to start happening with other channels when I'm on vacation & start taking up disc space.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Go into the recordings list and skip the second recording, deleting the timer is useless because the data the receiver uses to determine status is not correct.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jim5506 said:


> Go into the recordings list and skip the second recording, deleting the timer is useless because the data the receiver uses to determine status is not correct.


Problem is I can't delete anything when I'm away from home on vacation. I'll probably need all the recording capacity I can get.


----------



## BodyshotsByDan (May 28, 2011)

You can always edit your recordings on Dish Online or Remote Access if you have web access on vacation 

I have this happening with BBCAmerica, weird I did not have it happen with SyFy, hmmmm.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just noticed the same episode repeats a few days later at 1:00am and it also has the year as N/A. However it is being skipped. Maybe because it's a different day than the original?


----------

